# how to replace speakers in new goat



## TXcosmos (Jan 19, 2005)

How do you replace the crappy speakers? I got the doorpanels pulled back (my old lady had to hold them) and replaced the paper door speakers. I don't even want to try to tear apart the rear panels to get to the rear speakers. Anyone know how to get to them without destroying everything?


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

There are many threads on this do a search, or go to ls1gto.com and do the same.


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

Removing the bottom rear seats allow full access to remove the panel. :cheers


----------

